# Hurricane RTA



## Rob Fisher

The Hurricane V2 comes with many new features and combines the best parts of the previous Hurricane's and the latest Hurricane Junior.




This time the Swiss Baldelli brothers really went all-out! As a Launching Offer the first batch comes fully loaded with a variety of building decks to suit every style of vaping, a Hurricap Mini and they include a full Service Kit.

The all new revised build-deck now offers three vaping styles through an interchangeable positive pole. The airflow-holes underneath the positive poles vary from:

5mm - Wide-Direct Lung Inhale
3mm - Medium Lung Inhale
2mm - MTL (Mouth To Long Inhale)

Optional there will be a dual-coil deck available shortly.

Features of Hurricane V2 atomizer:

Stainless Steel
Pyrex Tank
Additional Mini Hurricap (Launch offer)
Capacity: 2ml
Top Fill (with interchangeable Airflow Ring - Launch Offer)
Airflow up to 25mm
Diameter: 22.5ml
Height: 47.5mm (without drip-tip)
3 interchangeable Positive Poles 5/3/2mm air holes (which accommodate 3 different vaping styles)
Gold Coated Bras Coiling deck/Base
Optional Dual-Coil Deck
Made in Switzerland

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Interesting Rob
Looks fabulous
But 2ml capacity - isnt that too little?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Interesting Rob
> Looks fabulous
> But 2ml capacity - isnt that too little?


2ml in single coil mode is alright. 2ml dual coil tanks are just a waste of time lol. I got upset with my merlin mini. Switched to single coil and now I'm loving it.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow

This is a beauty. @Rob Fisher what do they retail for?


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> This is a beauty. @Rob Fisher what do they retail for?



€148.68 @VapeSnow. R2,176 before shipping and Vat and Documentation when it arrives.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Interesting Rob
> Looks fabulous
> But 2ml capacity - isnt that too little?



Yip it is... but with single coil (which I pretty much only use these days it's not too bad. But I am so used to carrying around a bottle of juice with me because I have to refill 5-6 times a day anyway... if the flavour is there with the right airflow then I can live with a smaller tank.


----------



## blujeenz

VapeSnow said:


> This is a beauty. @Rob Fisher what do they retail for?


148.68 Euros @ http://www.hardcorevapers.com/Hurricane-V2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it is... but with single coil (which I pretty much only use these days it's not too bad. But I am so used to carrying around a bottle of juice with me because I have to refill 5-6 times a day anyway... if the flavour is there with the right airflow then I can live with a smaller tank.


The small capacity is what brings this tank to no1 on my short list for my first HE Atty. I have a good unit of the Goblin Mini and built right this tank is phenomenal. I vape it at 32w and I am a high power dripper. I think there might be some magic in the 2ml form factor...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hurricane V2 now available to the world! $199.95


https://www.covalvapes.com/products/hurricane-v2-rta


----------



## Silver

Ooh, Rob, you are wicked!
Swiss made
It looks like a well made timepiece!

I see the link says it has 2.5ml capacity - it must have grown slightly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bill

This looks good, I wonder how much better it is from v1.3 in terms of flavour. I can't find any reviews online, if anyone has seen any please share.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bill said:


> This looks good, I wonder how much better it is from v1.3 in terms of flavour. I can't find any reviews online, if anyone has seen any please share.



Haven't seen any either yet @Bill.


----------



## element0709

Best RTA I've owned, flavour is just 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## igor

Lovely setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

element0709 said:


> Best RTA I've owned, flavour is just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beautiful setup @element0709! Now you need to give a *lot *more info on the setup and especially the Hurricane V2... HE all the way there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Hurricane V2 arrived... more later when I build it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not impressed with the Hurricane V2. Too many finicity parts and the engineering leaves a lot to be desired as far as I'm concerned. It works fine with the Bell Cap and the airflow is really nice and open... but the main metal tank has way too many parts and O-Rings all over the place. The Bell Cap option has a small juice capacity and you have to take it off and turn it upside down and fill the bell cap... Jan Van Riebeeck's atty used the same system...

If you are looking for a high end tank take this one off your list. Skyline or Hussar no question!

So disappointing.

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not impressed with the Hurricane V2. Too many finicity parts and the engineering leaves a lot to be desired as far as I'm concerned. It works fine with the Bell Cap and the airflow is really nice and open... but the main metal tank has way too many parts and O-Rings all over the place. The Bell Cap option has a small juice capacity and you have to take it off and turn it upside down and fill the bell cap... Jan Van Riebeeck's atty used the same system...
> 
> If you are looking for a high end tank take this one off your list. Skyline or Hussar no question!
> 
> So disappointing.



We are lucky to have you around uncle @Rob Fisher 
You have just saved someone alot of money in trial and error.

Its disappointing though for the money that one pays you dont expect this sort of thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear @Rob Fisher 
What a pity

Thanks for sharing your findings


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not impressed with the Hurricane V2. Too many finicity parts and the engineering leaves a lot to be desired as far as I'm concerned. It works fine with the Bell Cap and the airflow is really nice and open... but the main metal tank has way too many parts and O-Rings all over the place. The Bell Cap option has a small juice capacity and you have to take it off and turn it upside down and fill the bell cap... Jan Van Riebeeck's atty used the same system...
> 
> If you are looking for a high end tank take this one off your list. Skyline or Hussar no question!
> 
> So disappointing.


Thanks @Rob Fisher , it's a bummer though, you don't expect so much hassle with a HE tank with a steep price tag.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have washed the tank and reseated all the components and will try again today but if you are gonna spend $200 odd for a tank then buy a Skyline or Hussar!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK found a very helpful video on how to put the tank together.... my Hurricane V2 has a fault (Juice flow control ring) but the tank is put together perfectly and the vape is pretty damn good and the tank is no longer leaking! Still a really finicky tank but looks good and airflow nice and open...

Thanks to the video the Hurricane V2 is no longer heading to the gorge and has found a spot on the Carlos Creation Xtreme Mod! Oh Happy Days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thank heavens @Rob Fisher 

It does look very nice and quite unusual

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

Rob Fisher said:


> OK found a very helpful video on how to put the tank together.... my Hurricane V2 has a fault (Juice flow control ring) but the tank is put together perfectly and the vape is pretty damn good and the tank is no longer leaking! Still a really finicky tank but looks good and airflow nice and open...
> 
> Thanks to the video the Hurricane V2 is no longer heading to the gorge and has found a spot on the Carlos Creation Xtreme Mod! Oh Happy Days.
> View attachment 81658
> View attachment 81659
> View attachment 81660
> View attachment 81661


What do tou mean "has a fault"?


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> What do tou mean "has a fault"?



The inner funny shaped metal piece that is the juice flow control is a dud one... it should not spin freely... but it does. It is a known fault and a number of faulty ones were released and QC never picked it up. That have openly admitted it and have promised to make good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to finally test the Hurricane V2 with the new fixed part that arrived from e-Phoenix in Switzerland today! The bonus with this tank is the really wide open airflow (if you want it)... this is the first time I have actually closed off the airflow a bit on an RTA! The flavour is pretty good... let's see how the tank performs over a day or so to see if the leaking issues are over with the new part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK not a major fan of the V2 Hurricane (but I must give it another go) and I managed to get a Hurricane V1.3 that changed tanks in the High End scene... always been interested in trying one so when one went up for sale I nailed it... it's an interesting build deck and a LOT like the exocet for the Billet Box's and I wonder who copied who here... it ranges from MTL to restricted lung... and the restricted lung is fine for my kind of vape. It's got great flavour and I can now understand why the V1.3 had such an impact on the international scene... my guess is that e-Phoenix in Switzerland should take the V2 and the 1.3 and take the best of both... for the guys who want really good airflow the 1.3 is a dash restrictive... but for those like me that take long gentle inhales it pretty perfect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally someone to show how to build and put together this Hurricane V2. I will take mine out of the display case where it has been sitting since I first tried it with very little sucess and try again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have been fighting and giving up on the Hurricane V2 since I got it... was a really disappointing purchase and wasn't bloody cheap either... I had given up on it and put it into the display cabinet because I didn't want to sell it to an unsuspecting member who would end up being really unhappy!

Then Dean the Vaping Biker did a review on it and raved about it... he also showed how to put the relativity complicated tank together and that's when the penny dropped... one of the parts wasn't completely CNC'ed and they had left a ridge on the one part which pretty much screwed the pooch! Having argued with E-Phoneix and been told my was fine I took pictures and sent it to them... they are now sending me a replacement part. Thier quailty control sucks!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Anneries

Hope the replacement part solves all the issues you have had.



Rob Fisher said:


> Thier quailty control sucks!



Isn't that (partly) what HE is supposed to about? Lower volumes to increase QA?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anneries said:


> Hope the replacement part solves all the issues you have had.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that (partly) what HE is supposed to about? Lower volumes to increase QA?



100% yes!


----------

